# KHS tandemania Sport -pannier racks



## smiley (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi,
I have been trying to find a rear rack system for my Tandem. The problem is I cant find a system that comes with the right bolt size to attach the bottom part of the rack to the bike. There are two threaded holes but the diameter is bigger than all of the rack system bolts Ive looked at. I have sent an email to KHS asking for specs. Just wondering if anyone on here has had the same problem and cen help out?

Cheers,


----------

